# Document checklist and help with Visa4UK



## George89 (Mar 2, 2013)

My wife is making an application from Morocco for settlement:

Applicant passport
4 Applicant passport photos
Applicant birth certificate
Sponsor birth certificate
6 months bank statements
Letter from mother showing we can live in her house rent free
Letter from university showing that I earn a tax free bursary of £17000
Applicant letter of introduction
Marriage certificate (Arabic)
Marriage certificate (English)
40 photos from all of our times together
Past sponsor flight details such as tickets
Past hotel reservations for applicant and sponsor together
Sponsor entry visa stamps
Sponsor copy of bio page
Skype chat logs/facebook chat logs/phone bills
Western union money transfers
VAF4A Family Settlement Application
VAF4A Financial Requirement
Council tax bill for mothers address
Mortgage statement for mothers address
3 utility bills for mothers address
TB test certificate
English language certificate

Is there anything I have missed out? Or is there anything which I can remove?

My wife passed the KEY test for the English language requirement. Is it required that the certificate is to be submitted, as I have read that the ECO will be able to use an online system to verify that the test was taken.

I am also having some issues with the Visa4UK website. For Morocco, the only available dates for appointments are from the 6th-17th January and there are none after. I thought you could book appointments up to 60 days before? I was planning on applying on the 4th of February but I am currently unsure what is going on.

This must surely be a mistake on the Visa4UK website. Does anyone know when or how often they update when visa appointments can be booked?


----------



## jack123 (Aug 7, 2012)

Evening friend!

For a start, birth certificates are unnecessary. Also, might want to cut down the amount of photos submitted by about half.


----------



## jack123 (Aug 7, 2012)

Ah I also forgot, you should include title deeds and a property inspection.


----------



## George89 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks

I will have the property inspection done. Are deeds necessary? I can obtain council tax and mortgage statements showing ownership of the property


----------



## jack123 (Aug 7, 2012)

George89 said:


> Thanks
> 
> I will have the property inspection done. Are deeds necessary? I can obtain council tax and mortgage statements showing ownership of the property


It's best that they're in there. Look at it this way, it's peace of mind for only £7, probably the lowest outlay you'll have in the whole application!

At this moment in time I am however unsure of the exact UKBA documents that need to be included. Appendix 2 for sure but what else I'm not sure, though I'm sure other more knowledgeable members will be able to shed some light on what's needed and what's not!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Make sure your bank statement shows your bursary payment being credited.
Only 2 applicant's photos needed.
You need letter of sponsorship.
Mortgage statement probably suffices but you can go online and print out land registry certificate copy for £3.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Deed or land registry should be included. Either the council tax or 1 utility bill, not both. I think you only need 2 passport photos. 10-15 photos is enough.


----------

